# Where do Havanese Forum members live?



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I would love to meet some of the HF owners and their dogs. I have this idea collecting dust in my attic (better known as my brain) about organizing a regional get together for HF members. Yes, I know about the Havanese National Specialty, but this assembly would be less formal and less organized and only one day. I have met only one HF member and her dogs, face to face and muzzle to muzzle - Karen Randall. It was thrilling! I would love to be invited to one of Karen's Havanese Happenings that she hosts occasionally, but that is over 3000 miles away by way of a long airplane flight.

SO, time for another poll. To start, I have arbitrarily decided to divide up by time zone. Depending on results, maybe we can bit a bit more specific in a later poll.

thank you for playing

Ricky's popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful Pacific NW for me!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Beautiful Pacific NW for me!


 Jackie, please vote in the poll.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Jackie, please vote in the poll.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Oops - I thought I did. I see now your have to click on the "vote now" link.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I would love to meet some of the HF owners and their dogs. I have this idea collecting dust in my attic (better known as my brain) about organizing a regional get together for HF members. Yes, I know about the Havanese National Specialty, but this assembly would be less formal and less organized and only one day. I have met only one HF member and her dogs, face to face and muzzle to muzzle - Karen Randall. It was thrilling! I would love to be invited to one of Karen's Havanese Happenings that she hosts occasionally, but that is over 3000 miles away by way of a long airplane flight.
> 
> SO, time for another poll. To start, I have arbitrarily decided to divide up by time zone. Depending on results, maybe we can bit a bit more specific in a later poll.
> 
> ...


I think that is an awesome idea! Our Havanese get-togethers in MA started right here on the forum many years ago!


----------



## Ltartof (Sep 17, 2018)

We would love to meet Havanese in the Chicago area!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You are welcome to come see us in Minnesota! We're 90 minutes from the Mall of America and 4.5 hours from the headwaters of the Mississippi where you can walk across the river (and where we met our first Havanese!)


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

What a wonderful idea! We are in the Redmond WA area and I'd love to help organize and host a Havie get together. We have one, but are adding a second Saturday... just to get the party started. (


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Laurasch said:


> What a wonderful idea! We are in the Redmond WA area and I'd love to help organize and host a Havie get together. We have one, but are adding a second Saturday... just to get the party started. (


Wonderful Laura, that's the Havanese spirit! I'm going to leave the poll up for another week or two to get additional responses. Then, depending, I will try to refine the information to identify areas (States) within the time zone. I would like to organize something in the Western US that would be centrally located for the greatest number of members in that area. Stay tuned.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I voted mountain time because I am. But really should have voted for outside the US but didn’t look far enough down the list... oops!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Beautiful Pacific NW for me!


I wish that is where I was still living. We used to go back frequently to visit but with my husband's health we're not sure when we'll go again. But, if we do, I'll have to let you know. Love the drive to Concrete.


----------



## PQ1269 (Jul 10, 2019)

Not too many of us in Yucatan, Mexico!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

PQ1269 said:


> Not too many of us in Yucatan, Mexico!


!Si, pero tienes muchos mariscos mui sobrosas aye ya! Ricky el gusta pescado Huachinango y Cabrilla. :hungry:
Merida is a beautiful Spanish colonial city.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

Central Alberta, Canada.


----------



## PQ1269 (Jul 10, 2019)

Si, it is my favorite fish! Fried on the day it is caught! Here in Merida, the Havanese dog is called 'Bichon Habanero'. I think it is larger and a bit less hairy than ones from the north. My breeder said her pups sire was from Cuba recently. It is a beautiful city. We rehabbed an old colonial in centro back in 2007. It is a magical city!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

PQ1269 said:


> Si, it is my favorite fish! Fried on the day it is caught! Here in Merida, the Havanese dog is called 'Bichon Habanero'. I think it is larger and a bit less hairy than ones from the north. My breeder said her pups sire was from Cuba recently. It is a beautiful city. We rehabbed an old colonial in centro back in 2007. It is a magical city!


Que suerte tu tiene

Bichon Habanero > In Los Cabos, Havanese are called "Pinche Travesuras" :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

We are in FL


----------



## Yadi (Jan 12, 2020)

Honolulu, Hawaii 🌈


----------



## Jasmine's Mom (Jul 10, 2019)

Port Orange, Florida


----------



## cinquecento (Apr 23, 2020)

This is a great idea!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Part time: Oklahoma - Colorado


----------



## Boomer's mom (Apr 18, 2020)

We are in Atlanta (May-Oct) and Venice, FL (Nov-Apr). Boomer would love some havanese playmates. Please feel free to message me. Thanks Ricky's Popi for a great idea!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

London, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

New York and would love to meet anyone local!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Well hello Laurash,
My husband use to work in Redmond but now we live in Vancouver. I was trying to host a Hava get together right as the pandemic hit. When things calm down, my vet said I could put up a notice in the clinic. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## havix2!! (Apr 23, 2018)

I live in Newton, MA and would love a socially distanced gathering for my two one year olds. Since we are in the midst of the pandemic and we brought her home in mid March, Wren has not had much opportunity to socialize and missed out on attending puppy kindergarten.


----------



## Chia (Aug 1, 2020)

We're in downtown Toronto


----------



## RMKAUFF100 (Jun 30, 2020)

I live in RI


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RMKAUFF100 said:


> I live in RI


Not far from me then!!! I'm in Holliston, MA!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi Stephdesgro and Lulu,
What part of Florida? I live in Venice.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi Jasmine and Hazel,

Glad to meet another Floridian. So far I know of 4 of us. Hopefully we can organize a play date.

Faith and Desi


----------



## Boomer's mom (Apr 18, 2020)

*Glad to meet another Floridian. So far I know of 4 of us. Hopefully we can organize a play date.*

So excited to learn of another havi in Venice, FL. Boomer and I will be returning in late October and would love a play date. A neighbor of mine has a 3 year old havanese. Boomer is 5 months right now.


----------



## rhonlap (Jul 17, 2020)

I am in central CT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2020)

I am in Fort Mill, SC and there are several Havanese in our neighborhood which is how we ended up with one!


----------



## Roselita (Aug 25, 2020)

We are in Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Fort Collins Colorado currently under a foot of snow! Bringing a puppy home in December is going to be interesting. This snowstorm has me thinking we may need to seriously consider indoor potty training on pads.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We also live in Venice, FL. Milo and I would love to meet everyone. We are returning to CT on November 14 for the holidays and will return after the new year.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

London, England . I think I'm one of two members from England on here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Izzie and I live in the southeastern region of the US. South Carolina


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

NYC :smile2:


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

New York - Long Island :grin2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We live in Webster, NY. It is a suburb of Rochester and Lake Ontario is my backyard!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I live in Virginia/suburbs of DC.


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes, the Pacific Northwest is beautiful. We have a summer cottage on the Kitsap Peninsula, we love visiting all the different Port towns, Olympic National Park, all the trails, state parks and riding the State Ferries. Love the weather. We spend winters in Central Texas, love the winters but hate the hot humid summer.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Yay, someone who knows where "Port" Orchard is😋


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

We live in Southern California.


----------

